# [SOLVED] Star Wars Force Commander music glitch



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, when i launch the game the menu has music playing, usually works until i load a save, then it basically freezes and repeats a 1 second segment over and over I have no idea why. Any ideas?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

Hi jttim, can you please post your system specs.

Backup all saved games and then un-install and re-install the game using revo un-installer
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*


```
==System==

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional(5.1, Build 2600)
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU    P8400 @ 2.26GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3572MB RAM
Page File: 812MB used, 4629MB available 
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Dell Model Number: Latitude E6500

==Display==

Name: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip Type: Quadro NVS 160M
Approx. Total Memory: 512.0 MB

Main Driver: nv4_disp.dll
Version: 6.14.0011.8585 (English)

==Sound==

Name: IDT Audio
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

Have you tried re-installing the game?
Have you got the latest Nvidia drivers and DirectX?


----------



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

yes and yes :normal:


----------



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

Hey I fixed it, compatibility mode works, unfortunately the music sucks so I turned it off, which also solved the music glitch because now it doesn't play


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

So does the game work fine now? No more problems?

If it is working, could you please mark this thread solved under "Forum Tools"


----------



## jttim (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Star Wars Force Commander music glitch*

yes the issue brought up here is solved.


----------

